# Celebrate Mexican Independence Day with Chiles en Nogada



## MexicoKaren (Sep 13, 2008)

_Chiles en Nogada _(chiles with walnut sauce) represent the three colors of the Mexican flag (red = pomegranate garnish; green = dark green poblanos; white = walnut cream sauce). They are the traditional food to celebrate _Dia de la Indepencia,_ which is September 16, and they are delicious, and pretty time consuming to make. Right now, I have 22  of them ready to go into the oven for a party tonight...give them a try! My Version of Chiles en Nogada


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2008)

copied and posted, thanks karen.

you should make an ice sculpture of an eagle clutching a serpent. 

or maybe some sausages around a roast chicken might work.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 13, 2008)

Have a wonderful day. Now the work is done, enjoy.


----------



## chefmiker (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! Such a great recipe. Thanks for sharing.

Buen Indepencia!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 13, 2008)

buckytom said:
			
		

> you should make an ice sculpture of an eagle clutching a serpent.



Now why didn't I think of that? What kind of a hostess am I, anyway? (Oh, I know why...temp right now is 88F - "feels like 93.7" and the humidity is 78%) I'd have to go sit in the cab of the pickup with the air conditioner running to carve it and it would melt in 90 seconds flat. Guess I'll have to rummage around in the freezer for a chicken and some chorizo links...


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 13, 2008)

*I LOVE Mexican food and will celebrate anything that involves Mexican food. My Cinco de Mayo parties are fabulous and we eat a ton of food so the Chiles Nogada would be a real treat. I'm flying back to Vegas on Tuesday and my first meal will be Mexican. There is no good Mexican food here in Northern Michigan.*


----------



## Twin Peaks (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG!!  That recipe looks sooo good!!

I have the same problem you do, Drama Queen.  There's no "real" mexican food to be had where I live.  In fact, when I went to the grocery store in search of some green chili's the store clerk asked me if that was a new flavored ice cream.  

I'm always on the prowl for new mexican food recipes.  Thanks for posting this Mexico Karen.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, you are all so welcome. I did make a few little changes to the recipe, after reading dozens of recipes for chiles en nogada online. I added just two chopped serrano peppers to the meat mixture for a little bit of bite, and I used ground pork instead of beef. I also added about two cups of chopped tomatoes to the meat mixture and toasted the pecans I added. I also have some roasted pumpkin seeds to sprinkle on top along with the pomegranate. I'll try to get a picture of the finished dish.

I think you could make with with the canned whole green chiles if you can find them. Poblanos are about the same thing...not hot at all.


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, the recipe sounds delicious. I do have a question though, why would you peel the chiles under running water, wouldn't that take away lots of the flavor and delicious oils?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 15, 2008)

Marigene, that's a good question, but if you ever try to do it, you'll realize that the little bitty flaky pieces that rub off would never come off if you don't do it under running water. Minimizing the water flow is probably good, but it is a labor-intensive undertaking.

Savory Tv - I don't know where you are posting from, but it is widely available in the US, Canada, England and even in Mexico....look in the same place you find A1 sauce, worchestershire sauce, etc.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Karen - have copied and pasted - can't wait to try it!


----------

